# im new here .....



## ASHLiix (May 8, 2011)

Hi guys  my names ashley and i live in scotland 

I used to keep mice when i was younger and im looking to get myself another couple  I am currently owned by 1 horse, 2 dogs, 3 piggies and an unruly ham  I have joined so I can do my research and hopefully come across the perfect new additions to the zoo :lol:

hope to speak to you all sooon xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Helloooo! I am also in Scotland, in the central belt. Whereabouts are you?


----------



## ASHLiix (May 8, 2011)

im around the corner from glasgow airport  thats the only way i can describe it :lol: where are you based ??? xxxx


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I am in Carluke, but know Glasgow well. Have a friend living in Renfrew and two in Paisley!


----------



## ASHLiix (May 8, 2011)

i stay in erskine 10 mins drive from renfrew  nice to know theres some "locals" :lol: i have posted in the other mice for sale section. been trying to source mice for a while now if you know which direction to point me in would be appreciated  xxx


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## ASHLiix (May 8, 2011)

Thank-you  xxx


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

Hi there from me too, and hi to your mice and other animals - I was going to say 'pets' but no one ever talks about a 'pet horse'!!!  .


----------



## ASHLiix (May 8, 2011)

He is a big pet  he thinks hes a dog. Need to remind him sometimes hes a bit bigger :lol: no mice as of yet but hoping to get some soon  xxx


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

:lol: If he thinks he's a dog, I'd like to see the size of dog basket you'd need!!!  
Mind you, I did know of someone who let their horse in the house .... (it was a pretty delapidated house at the time  )
- Best wishes to you and yours.


----------



## ASHLiix (May 8, 2011)

I wouldnt trust him in my house :lol: fortunately enough I don't need an oversized dog basket .... just some shavings to put on my rubber matting on the stable floor !  xxx


----------

